# Norris Lake Striper



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

We went out w/ Cove Creek Charters @ Twin Cove Marina....Casey & Pauline were great! Caught our limit in 2 hours and a bunch of smallies too!

I'd highly recommend them. it's 5 hours south, straight down 75, exit 134. We have a house there, but they have cabins and condos for rent at the marina...you can also check out Norris Cabin Rentals...Perfect Getaway is our house, it's right around the bend! I'm sure you can find it all on the net...but if you want to catch the big ones, check them out.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip! Great looking stripers! Congrats!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I note with interest that the guide's boat is not equipped with downriggers, which tells me he uses lead-core line, meaning that the stripers are not that deep right now.

Am I correct in my assessment???

I've had success with lead-core line rigs at Norris and think that it is a better option than down-riggers if the fish are in the range.

Catching smallies is an added benefit. Did you cast for them once you limited out on stripers. If so, another benefit of fishing with Norris guides. That would never happen at Cumberland. At Cumberland they limit out and head back to the dock.

Nice catch!!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Um there is a rigger right there in that pic? Norris is definitely one of my favorite striper lakes in that region. My wife and I usually go down once a year. We have fished spring summer & fall and never used lead core or down riggers, and caught lots of fish. Thanks for the report, I always love to see striper reports and man do I love them babies with starter sauce!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like a big jon on the corner. I've only fished for striper one time on Cumberland lake in ky but didn't catch any.

those are some great looking fish. congrats.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Um. X 2 on the downrigger


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

here is t


BMustang said:


> I note with interest that the guide's boat is not equipped with downriggers, which tells me he uses lead-core line, meaning that the stripers are not that deep right now.
> 
> Am I correct in my assessment???
> 
> ...


hey're info:


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

donwave said:


> here is t
> 
> 
> hey're info:
> View attachment 212819



They had downriggers X2. Also spider rig (Kinda) from front w/ two poles and planer boards out the back. Most action was on planers and front of boat. All trolling...we didn't have time for much else!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you use for bait? I would really like to try to catch some stripers when I go down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

alewile, or ale shad...not sure on the spelling.

You got to catch them yourself. Best bet is about 4-5 AM w/ a light on the dock and a net...or you can go to the shallow coves and cast a net. You can search how to do that on youtube....


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

donwave said:


> alewile, or ale shad...not sure on the spelling.
> 
> You got to catch them yourself. Best bet is about 4-5 AM w/ a light on the dock and a net...or you can go to the shallow coves and cast a net. You can search how to do that on youtube....


Thanks! No artificials at all?


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

The only artificial bait used was a top water spook...white/silver...we didn't catch anything, but the guide said he's caught plenty walkin' the dog


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I stand corrected. I now see that the downriggers were mounted on the rod holder rack.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great trip!! Did ya get a weight on that bigger fish? Looks awesome guys, congrats on the successful charter trip!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Local update info... There is now a bait shop that has the large baits used for stripers. While it is a bit of a drive from Norris (hour) it is a good option for getting bait if you don't want to do the 4am cast net thing... Or if you are like me, I just buy it in bulk from them and then sleep in for the week - it will keep alive in a big bait aerated bait tank. 

http://stripersoup.com/wpress/striper-soup-outfitters/

the bait shop is very convenient if you are based in Oak Ridge or Lenoir City area to fish Clinch River, Melton Hill Dam, or Watts Bar areas. It is basically located a few miles south of the Melton Hill Dam itself.

They have everything you need to fish the local stripers, bait, tanks, gear, and info...

BTW: I have no connection with these folks other than I hope they stay in business as I really dislike chasing bait with a cast net...


----------

